# Using the FiiO E11 as a desktop computer amplifier?



## GhostKage

Hello! I'm brand new to these forums, and I'm highly interested in high quality audio, and have been for awhile. I just discovered this site while searching for information on the FiiO E11, and it looks like this is the place to ask my question. Primarily I use my computer for gaming, and listening to music. Currently it is using on-board sound (it's a brand new computer, and I wanted to try the on board card before purchasing a sound card) and I have Klipsch Promedia 2.1 speakers. I have to say, while I think they sound good, I wish I had done a little bit more research before making the purchase. That being said, I'm stuck with them for awhile.
   
  Anyways, I'm using a pair of Sennheiser HD 280 Pro's and I'm currently using them plugged into the volume control pod that came with my Klipsch speakers. While it amplifies them, I'm not sure if it's doing the sound quality justice, and on top of that turning up or down the volume on the control pod causes static (apparently one of the special features of the Klipsch Pro Media's is you need to dismantle the pod and clean it regularly..). Anyways, once I move out and have my own place I plan to get a home theater system hooked up to my computer to replace it.
   
*FiiO E11*
   
  So basically, I'm looking into getting the FiiO E11 to power my headphones instead of the control pod, and I was wondering what all of your opinions are on this. My idea is I plug it into my surge protector using a USB->Wall Socket adapter, and then have audio in plugged into my computer, and then audio out plugged into my headphones. That way I don't have to worry about charging it, it's just always plugged in. Would this setup work? Would it be worth the money, and will I notice any gains?
   
*Creative Sound Blaster Audigy Sound Card*
   
  Secondly, I'm considering using a sound card that I already own in my new computer. I'm wondering if it will increase the audio quality, as well as get rid of background buzzing that I keep having with my new computer. After doing loads of research on the Internet, it looks like its a common problem and is solved by using a separate sound card. How do you think this kind of sound card would sound with an FiiO E11+Sennheiser HD 280 Pro?
   
*Bowers & Wilkins P5 HiFi Stereo Headphones*
   
  Now, finally, in the future I hope to possibly purchase these. I have yet to listen to them, but I've heard their amazing. At some point I plan to stop by somewhere that carries them and try them out, but in the way future I may be replacing the Sennheiser HD 280's with these. Would these sound good plugged into the FiiO E11 Amplifier and with this setup? Any thought or opinions on what you all think I should do?
   
  Thank you so much for taking the time to help a new guy out!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





ghostkage said:


> Hello! I'm brand new to these forums, and I'm highly interested in high quality audio, and have been for awhile. I just discovered this site while searching for information on the FiiO E11, and it looks like this is the place to ask my question. Primarily I use my computer for gaming, and listening to music. Currently it is using on-board sound (it's a brand new computer, and I wanted to try the on board card before purchasing a sound card) and I have Klipsch Promedia 2.1 speakers. I have to say, while I think they sound good, I wish I had done a little bit more research before making the purchase. That being said, I'm stuck with them for awhile.
> 
> Anyways, I'm using a pair of Sennheiser HD 280 Pro's and I'm currently using them plugged into the volume control pod that came with my Klipsch speakers. While it amplifies them, I'm not sure if it's doing the sound quality justice, and on top of that turning up or down the volume on the control pod causes static (apparently one of the special features of the Klipsch Pro Media's is you need to dismantle the pod and clean it regularly..). Anyways, once I move out and have my own place I plan to get a home theater system hooked up to my computer to replace it.
> 
> ...


 
  "Welcome to head fi, sorry about your wallet"
   
  At this price range getting a good sound card or dac and amp would be better. The E10 is a very popular option, it is desktop and you can take it for travel, getting a good sound card is another way though, be careful, specs don't mean anything, look for first hand and mass reviews from people that know what they are talking about in soundcards....however this is also a con, the two most popular sound cards the Titanium HD and STX are way out of your range.
   
  The e11 can not be used like that....it can NOT be used while it is plugged in and charging. You have to use it.....charge it without using it.and use it. There are accessory packs by Micca with a battery charger and secondary battery that come for $65 total on amazon.
   
  A soundcard that one says is good, the E10 or another dac and amp unit would be best in your case
   
   
  Someone asked abotu an amp for the P5 a few days ago, here is what I said:
   
 http://yklee118.blogspot.com/2012/03/beyerdynamic-t50p-vs-bowers-wilkins-p5.html
  
  
  



> [size=x-small] The P5 is certainly a warm sounding headphone as such would benefit to a slightly more aggressive amplifier.[/size]


----------



## GhostKage

Thank you so much, not only for the quick reply but such great information! Can't believe I hadn't heard of the E10, and was looking at the E11! It looks like its exactly what I need; eliminates my need for a sound card, and gives me an amplifier all at once! So glad I came here for help, I already feel like I've learned a ton.
   
  The information on this site is great, for instance I just started "burning in" my HD 280's... Never did and they probably only have about 12 hours of use.
   
"Welcome to head fi, sorry about your wallet"
   
Yeah... My wallet is soon to be very sad indeed.. *begins searching on Amazon*
   
Thanks again Panda-sama!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





ghostkage said:


> Thank you so much, not only for the quick reply but such great information! Can't believe I hadn't heard of the E10, and was looking at the E11! It looks like its exactly what I need; eliminates my need for a sound card, and gives me an amplifier all at once! So glad I came here for help, I already feel like I've learned a ton.
> 
> The information on this site is great, for instance I just started "burning in" my HD 280's... Never did and they probably only have about 12 hours of use.
> 
> ...


 
  Be careful, there is a lot of noise on this site.
   
  A soundcard is also a good option, but their aren't to many audiophiles looking to buy soundcards at the $80 price range weirdly. Most come here ALREADY with ASUS DG cards or something.
   
  If you buy one used, be careful, the E10 has undergone 3 revisions since comming out. Most people unless they follow this site WON'T know that there have been revisions at all. And keep in mind that the E10 isn't a huge problem right now but many fakes of FiiO's are showing up. Amazon actually sells fake FiiO's. Not amazon's fault, but ANYONE can include a product on the page so be careful
http://fiio.com.cn/where/index.aspx
   
  Buy from authorized dealers. Believe it or not, their prices are sometimes better.
   
  Here are the threads:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/616077/dont-buy-any-fiio-product-from-sainstore-on-amazon-and-how-to-distinguish-a-genuine-fiio-e6-from-a-fake-one
http://www.head-fi.org/t/616893/black-list-of-unauthorized-retailer-in-us-amazon-updated-on-20-07-2012#post_8502426
   
  You may be interested in reading about this, it's not out and isn't what you want, but is interesting! 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/613495/upcoming-fiio-e02i-rocky-and-e12
   
  Glad you read my signature  I always smile when my nickname gets used!
   
  There are other amp and DAC combo's at ranges all over so give others a few looks and what not.


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





ghostkage said:


> Hello! I'm brand new to these forums, and I'm highly interested in high quality audio, and have been for awhile. I just discovered this site while searching for information on the FiiO E11, and it looks like this is the place to ask my question. Primarily I use my computer for gaming, and listening to music. Currently it is using on-board sound (it's a brand new computer, and I wanted to try the on board card before purchasing a sound card) and I have Klipsch Promedia 2.1 speakers. I have to say, while I think they sound good, I wish I had done a little bit more research before making the purchase. That being said, I'm stuck with them for awhile.
> Anyways, I'm using a pair of Sennheiser HD 280 Pro's and I'm currently using them plugged into the volume control pod that came with my Klipsch speakers. While it amplifies them, I'm not sure if it's doing the sound quality justice, and on top of that turning up or down the volume on the control pod causes static (apparently one of the special features of the Klipsch Pro Media's is you need to dismantle the pod and clean it regularly..). Anyways, once I move out and have my own place I plan to get a home theater system hooked up to my computer to replace it.
> *FiiO E11*
> So basically, I'm looking into getting the FiiO E11 to power my headphones instead of the control pod, and I was wondering what all of your opinions are on this. My idea is I plug it into my surge protector using a USB->Wall Socket adapter, and then have audio in plugged into my computer, and then audio out plugged into my headphones. That way I don't have to worry about charging it, it's just always plugged in. Would this setup work? Would it be worth the money, and will I notice any gains?
> ...


 
   Asus Xonar DX or D1 sound card (used $50) or a used Titanium (non-HD) would be a good choice/value.
  You can plug the Fiio E11 into a sound card's Line-out/Headphone jack.
   
  For use with the E11, for around $15, you can a simple AC battery charger and two spare batteries (BL-5B).
   
  The Fiio E10 USB-DAC-Headphone amplifier will improve the audio quality. but comes with zero surround sound for movies and gaming.


----------



## proton007

@GhostKage
  You haven't mentioned your budget!
  If you get a soundcard, you have the option of improving your speakers as well, because of a better DAC.
  You can add an amp for headphones separately. Many options can be available, depending on your budget.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> @GhostKage
> You haven't mentioned your budget!
> If you get a soundcard, you have the option of improving your speakers as well, because of a better DAC.
> You can add an amp for headphones separately. Many options can be available, depending on your budget.


 
  I guessed it was $60-$80 considering he mentioned the E11 but then again, he could go higher or has to stay in the $60 area so good point, one should always ask and not make assumptions. Thanks for the reminder Gorrila man.
   
  The headphones he is looking at are known to not need super amp powers that a soundcard or E11 can't produce.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> The headphones he is looking at are known to not need super amp powers that a soundcard or E11 can't produce.


 
   
  I agree.
  I would put getting a decent soundcard as first priority. That'll solve most of the issues, it'll go well with his Klipsch, and will be the most versatile solution IMO.
  Can do without an amp, as you say.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> I agree.
> I would put getting a decent soundcard as first priority. That'll solve most of the issues, it'll go well with his Klipsch, and will be the most versatile solution IMO.
> Can do without an amp, as you say.


 
  The amp comes with the DAC for sound cards anyway and you wouldn't just get a good DAC and no amp. What I meant is you don't need a super driving amp.
   
  The HD280's are said to need good amping for bass?


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> The HD280's are said to need good amping for bass?


 
   
  64Ohms, so doesn't seem like it needs amping at all.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> 64Ohms, so doesn't seem like it needs amping at all.


 
  That is a misconception, looking at the impendence. I have 32 Ohm cans that are harder to drive than 44 ohm ones. And my AKG Q701's are 62 ohms. Having primary sources is second best to primary testing.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> That is a misconception, looking at the impendence. I have 32 Ohm cans that are harder to drive than 44 ohm ones. And my AKG Q701's are 62 ohms. Having primary sources is second best to primary testing.


 
  I was just simplifying. Ofcourse its not the only factor.
  The sensitivity is > 100 db, pretty sensitive.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> I was just simplifying. Ofcourse its not the only factor.
> The sensitivity is > 100 db, pretty sensitive.


 
  And then we get into the definition if a headphone "gains" from amping and how much. I have heard from multiple primary sources that the HD280's get a nice bass increase in terms of showing up more prominantely with a good amp past "iPod" baseline.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> And then we get into the definition if a headphone "gains" from amping and how much. I have heard from multiple primary sources that the HD280's get a nice bass increase in terms of showing up more prominantely with a good amp past "iPod" baseline.


 
  You might be right.
  It has a big bump in impedance right about 80-90 Hz.
  Any source with high output impedance (or limited voltage, like portable supply) will cause a slightly weaker response in this frequency region if I'm not wrong.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> You might be right.
> It has a big bump in impedance right about 80-90 Hz.
> Any source with high output impedance (or limited voltage, like portable supply) will cause a slightly weaker response in this frequency region if I'm not wrong.


 
  I don't know either, I have only heard it from multiple owners of the HD280 that the low frequency responce in itself...in terms of real life quantity and presence is increased a good amount with a good amp past "baseline" (ipods etc)
   
  I use an amp to rectify some problems with some of my headphones as well. To cool off the SRH440's harshness, and give it some more oomph and to add "weight" to my AKG K422's


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I don't know either, I have only heard it from multiple owners of the HD280 that the low frequency responce in itself...in terms of real life quantity and presence is increased a good amount with a good amp past "baseline" (ipods etc)
> 
> I use an amp to rectify some problems with some of my headphones as well. To cool off the SRH440's harshness, and give it some more oomph and to add "weight" to my AKG K422's


 
   
  To bring out the 'true' headphone characteristics, especially for headphones with wild impedance swings (and low to moderate overall impedance), I think a near-zero output impedance amp should be best.
  To that effect, I'm not sure how well would a soundcard alone would work for the OP.
  Typical "headphone out" can have some output impedance. Even the Xonar STX, that has a "dedicated" headphone amp, has a 10-11 Ohm output impedance.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> To bring out the 'true' headphone characteristics, especially for headphones with wild impedance swings (and low to moderate overall impedance), I think a near-zero output impedance amp should be best.
> To that effect, I'm not sure how well would a soundcard alone would work for the OP.
> Typical "headphone out" can have some output impedance. Even the Xonar STX, that has a "dedicated" headphone amp, has a 10-11 Ohm output impedance.


 
  The E5 has one,(near zero as measured by he who can not be named) although at higher volumes with IEM's, hissing still creeps in.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> The E5 has one,(near zero as measured by he who can not be named) although at higher volumes with IEM's, hissing still creeps in.


 

 Ok, so I guess a Soundcard/DAC + Amp will be best.
  But again, the OP hasn't told us about his budget, so its rather difficult to suggest.
  Going by his choices, I think he wants something in ~$100-150 range?
  How's the E17, I hope it doesn't sound strange?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Ok, so I guess a Soundcard/DAC + Amp will be best.
> But again, the OP hasn't told us about his budget, so its rather difficult to suggest.
> Going by his choices, I think he wants something in ~$100-150 range?
> How's the E17, I hope it doesn't sound strange?


 
  My experience says that most people that say an amp first...want to stick in that range and have no way of going higher. It's a large jump for most people to go from the $60 E11 to the $130-$150 E17


----------



## GhostKage

You guys are absolutely right! I should have added my budget. After Panda-sama's post I didn't expect anyone else to reply, its crazy how much discussing took place in a couple of hours! Currently, my main goal was to get rid of the background noise (buzzing and hissing when moving the mouse around or loading video games), improve sound quality and have an amp for my headphones. I decided to go with the E10 based on Panda-sama's recommendation. For now, this looks like it will satisfy all of my needs in one purchase. I assume it will sound good with my Klipsch since they are only 2.1 and I'm not looking for surround sound. (yet) In the future, (were talking in probably three years) I would eventually like to get a 5.1 or 7.1 home theater system, possibly developed my Klipsch hooked up to my computer for games, movies and music. Initially I was really only looking to spend maybe $30 at the most, as I started looking at the E6, but as I continued research I decided I would be willing to spend the extra money on the E10. The E17 looks cool, but for now it appears the E10 will do the trick, and I'm just not ready to part with $150 in one purchase.. 
   
*So I suppose my budget is probably $80 at this point.* In the future I would be interested in a sound card and I suppose I would want to go with one of the better ones. 
   
   
   


> Asus Xonar DX or D1 sound card (used $50) or a used Titanium (non-HD) would be a good choice/value.


 
   
  I'm definitely interested in possibly picking one of these up in the future. (After I have recovered from the E10) Would this be better than using the E10 for my headphones/klipsch 2.1 setup? I suppose I'm looking for the most bang for my buck, but then again who isn't? What is everyone's opinion on these cards?
   
  So I guess in the end, will I notice a difference worth my money?
   
  I'm upgrading from my on board audio on this motherboard: _GigaByte GA-970A-D3 AMD 970 Socket AM3+ ATX Mainboard w On/Off Charge, 7.1 Audio, GbLAN._
   
_The Klipsch speakers are plugged into the green audio out, and the headphones are plugged into the klipsch control pod._
   
  What I have on the way is a FiiO E10 USB DAC Headphone Amplifier. I plan to plug the headphones into the headphone jack, and then have the speakers plugged into it as well. I read that the volume knob only works when headphones are plugged in. If this is true, that's exactly what I'm looking for. At this point surround sound isn't a factor, and it wont be for at least 3 years, maybe more depending on how happy I am with this setup.
   
  So based on everything you guys have read, do you think I'm going to see an improvement over my current setup? I suppose if it eliminates the background humming I'll consider it worth it already, but it would still be cool to see a change in performance as well!
   
  Thanks again everyone for all of your help and advice! This is really a cool forum!
   
  Edit: My current on board audio is the Realtek HD Audio Manager.


----------



## bowei006

I suggested the E10, not really recommended as I dont have it. There are enough positive reviews on it though.
   
  Why would you get another $50 dedicated sound after the E10?
   
  The noise you hear may be caused by the onboard sound and or the speakers themselves. With my Logitech Z623's 200W RMS speakers, turning the volume up or down or even moving it and other things causes a background buzz sometimes...quite possibly due to the massive power I am controlling with that knob that controls the amp(400W total) 
   
  You should get moderate succes in terms of sound quality improvement with the HD280's and a bit with the speakers through the line out I believe. The buzzing may be caused by the amp section of the klipsche like I said above but if it's caused by onboard, then the E10 should be able to rectify this.
   
  The E10 will mainly serve to be a device you can use with your next headphones and also have a DAC already so you can hear and see the difference.
   
  Did you buy from authorized dealer on Amaozon or their main site? Only they can guarantee you the newest batch(hopefully) and real goods.
   
  If you didn't buy yet, there are other amp and DAC combo's at this price, although most aren't and haven't been as extensively used and reviewed as the E10 so it may be hard to really tell what is good or not.
   
  If you really care for your wallet, treat the forums here as the "one ring" (lord of the rings reference) it will make you want to come back and spend more and more money. I kid you not. Blacklisting this site may even do........seriously..... I have spent ....so much more than intended and everything.


----------



## GhostKage

Yeah it said the dealer was 'fullfilled by amazon", so I assume that means it is an authorized dealer? If not it's not too late for my to change the order to a different dealer! I suspect the buzzing has to do with the on board audio, because I had these speakers plugged into a different computer before purchasing my new rig, and they didn't buzz or anything back then. So HOPEFULLY this DAC will fix this issue! So your saying I shouldn't bother getting the sound card then?
   
   
   


> If you really care for your wallet, treat the forums here as the "one ring" (lord of the rings reference) it will make you want to come back and spend more and more money. I kid you not. Blacklisting this site may even do........seriously..... I have spent ....so much more than intended and everything.


 
   
  I believe it.. When I first saw the Bowers & Wilkins P5 I was like, "$300? Ha. Ha. Ha. Never." the more I looked around here reading reviews I was telling my girlfriend how I might pick a pair up next month... >.> I might need to tell Comodo Dragon that this is an unsafe site. lol
   
  Thanks for the help Panda-sama!
   
  Edit: Yeah, I looked around and I figured I would go with the FiiO E10, looks like the safest bet in this price range, everything else I couldn't find much info on.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





ghostkage said:


> Yeah it said the dealer was 'fullfilled by amazon", so I assume that means it is an authorized dealer? If not it's not too late for my to change the order to a different dealer! I suspect it has to do with the on board audio, because I had these speakers plugged into a different computer before purchasing my new rig, and they didn't buzz or anything back then. So HOPEFULLY this DAC will fix this issue! So your saying I shouldn't bother getting the sound card then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  No, I did warned you. Amazon sells fakes(not on purpose). It does not discriminate. The E10 isn't really known to be but the counterfeit operation is pretty strong. I listed three threads on this and also FiiOs own where to buy page. All full filled by amazon meas is that they ship it. Which doesn't mean much. Please do some company matching with the threads I gave you, and see if the company was on the black list. Buying from Authorized generally doesn't even cost more either.
   
  Sometimes it doesn't buzz when you first get it with the amp being new I guess, mine didn't buzz as much at first.
   
  Considering you bought an $80 E10, Unless you want surround sound like Purple was saying, you own't need it.
   
  Oh and thanks I guess, you went a bit out of my zone of helping a bit but thankfully you didn't go too deep out of it so it works...


----------



## XxDobermanxX

Fiio e7 for the DAC amp combo but beware of fake or easily broken products


----------



## GhostKage

Well... I purchased it from SMICORP. They aren't on the black list, but they also are not on the on the official list by FiiO. I can request cancellation (I didn't think they would be preparing the item at 3AM on a Sunday... -.-) but I can't full out cancel it I suppose. What to do you think Panda-sama?
   
  Edit: I cancelled it. Realised I made a mistake and even if it wasn't a fake it might be one of the older models. I'm going to purchase from an official seller! Thanks Panda-Sama!


----------



## proton007

Considering the cost of your headphones themselves I'd say its a reasonable purchase.
  Once you're ready to upgrade your headphones, then you can think about a dedicated DAC/Amp.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





ghostkage said:


> Well... I purchased it from SMICORP. They aren't on the black list, but they also are not on the on the official list by FiiO. I can request cancellation (I didn't think they would be preparing the item at 3AM on a Sunday... -.-) but I can't full out cancel it I suppose. What to do you think Panda-sama?


 
  I cancel products frequently, check to see they don't charge you anything, if they don't , then cancelling would be best.
   
  Because FiiO

 has released two or three E10 revisions, and only with authorized dealer can you guarantee that you are getting a good one with support
 they have a counterfeight problem right now
 Support
 Warranty
  I recommend MiccaStore and head direct. Micca is on amazon, harder to find
  http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-E10-USB-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B005VO7LG6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1343030057&sr=8-1&keywords=FiiO+E10
   
  I'm not sure why Micca has a lower price on Amazon and it's a bit weird. The Amazon page lists it as a device by gSI and second. The amazon micca is not the micca store. It is the micca distributor which sells micca items and items of other stores so how authorized or authentic it may be is also questioning. However I guess it is the closest....
   
  I can't tell you much as I don't know about the store itself.


----------



## GhostKage

Yeah, that's what I figured. However, I couldn't justify the E17 at $150. That was more than my headphones! Haha..
   
  Edit: I read your post Panda-sama. I purchased it from the Micca Distributor. Was the only one on Amazon that looked like it was the official seller.


----------



## bowei006

I'm not sure what is going on with Micca, you can definately call Micca and ask them what "Micca distributor" even is and why is it about $10 cheaper on Amazon?
   
  Only Micca Store is authorized. Micca distro says it sells micca stuff and other things which may ....not be good. Other authorized dealers of FiiO have sub dealers that are known to have sold fakes(read the threads I first linked)
   
  I think Micca distro is just the name so they can sell other things...but i'm still a bit worried that they may have...older stock or something
   
  Bed now, I shall let the morning lurkers take over now!
  Night!


----------



## GhostKage

Thanks again for all of the help! Good night!


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





ghostkage said:


> Thanks again for all of the help! Good night!


 
   
  Night?
  Its afternoon here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Good Afternoon!


----------



## bowei006

Its 4:15 am here
Good morning, im going to bed now haha


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I'm not sure what is going on with Micca, you can definately call Micca and ask them what "Micca distributor" even is and why is it about $10 cheaper on Amazon?
> 
> Only Micca Store is authorized. Micca distro says it sells micca stuff and other things which may ....not be good. Other authorized dealers of FiiO have sub dealers that are known to have sold fakes(read the threads I first linked)
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hey,
   
  If you are referring specifically to the E10, the $76 price on miccastore.com is the normal price. Unauthorized grey-market sellers on Amazon cause the price there to be lower, which is why you see other authorized resellers matching the lower prices on that marketplace.
   
  The goal of Miccastore.com is to serve as a benchmark for delivering FiiO products along with a high quality of service. If you have a technical question regarding a FiiO product you purchased, send an email and you'll get real help rather than just a boiler plate reply to contact FiiO. Recently the whole site went to free shipping, so even if you just buy one FiiO L1 cable, what you see is what you pay, with no minimum purchase and no annual membership like Amazon Prime. The standard free shipping from Miccastore.com is also faster than standard free shipping from Amazon. 
   
  I personally love Prime. I spend way to much money on Amazon because of it. But some people don't buy enough from Amazon to justify the yearly membership.
   
  Jack


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





jack c said:


> Hey,
> 
> If you are referring specifically to the E10, the $76 price on miccastore.com is the normal price. Unauthorized grey-market sellers on Amazon cause the price there to be lower, which is why you see other authorized resellers matching the lower prices on that marketplace.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks that was what I thought you guys were doing. I would only send an email or tell someone to ask you guys by email if they bought from you. Otherwise my first train of thought is determening the seller , getting an exchange or refund or contacting FiiO as most (sadly) don't buy form you guys. I had great experience with your store, fast, good combo prices, and a easy website to use.
   
  Thanks for the move to free shipping! Shipping is always on my mind.
   
  Thanks for the good moves, and thinking of the buyer Jack! I had great experience with the combo deal and shirt you guys included with the E17.


----------



## 1-MiC

Hello fellas, i've been lurking around here but i have a question to ask.

 I currently am in the market for a portable headphone amp, mainly either the FiiO e11 or e12. I currently have a soundcard already, it's a M-audio audiophile 192, but i'm wondering if i would be 1 too many links in the chain for the headphone amp to be plugged directly into a headphone jack from pair of studio monitors. The soundcard has 1/4" mono plugs that i would have the monitors hooked up to. Essentially my chain would be this: Soundcard > Monitors > Headphone amp > headphones.
 Now i read about bumps in impendence and differences in ohms and to be honest have no idea how that would effect this chain if at all. I could obviously plug my headphones straight into my monitors but i guess i'm just trying to do a little bit of research before i buy. 

 edit:: Just to clarify the equipment in question would be again a M-Audio audiophile 192 soundcard / Blue Sky eXo2 monitors / FiiO e11/e12 / AkG Q701 headphones.


----------

